
Ask HN: Remote work for my pregnant wife? - mojoe
My wife quit her job to have a baby, but she&#x27;d like to do some part-time work 2-3 days a week. She used to run an online B2B store for a large tech company, and is familiar with databases and some scripting. She&#x27;d like to do something that isn&#x27;t as mind-numbing as mechanical turk, but that she doesn&#x27;t have to obsess over when she&#x27;s done working. Also, she doesn&#x27;t want to work for me :)<p>I know this is a long shot, but I figured HN might have some interesting ideas. Thanks!
======
anon1094
Your wife already has experience working in tech and has scripting and
database knowledge. There are plenty of remote opportunities for her with that
kind of experience. I see at least a handful pop up every week (DB-related
development work)

The only problem is finding the good freelance leads. A lot of low-ball
clients tend to be attracted to UpWork, Fiverr, and Freelancer so I'd stay
away from those places. You can find a lot of good leads by checking forums,
Twitter, Facebook groups, Reddit, and independent job boards where clients
post their job.

Shameless Plug - I started
[https://remoteleads.io/w](https://remoteleads.io/w) to solve this problem for
myself. I aggregate remote leads everywhere clients can post, I manually vet
the best ones, and then send them out to remote developers twice a week for
free. Maybe it can help you and your wife on your search for a remote job.

------
spraveenitpro
Automattic is a good remote company to work with [https://automattic.com/work-
with-us/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

------
starbuxman
Check out [https://www.skipthedrive.com](https://www.skipthedrive.com)

